# garabato: ¿palabrota?



## valdo

Hola de nuevo,
Puedenj decirme a que se refiere esta palabra en el siguiente texto:

_Manejaba el lenguaje como nadie. De hecho, nunca lo oí decir un *garabato* en la vida_

Es algo como "palabrota"....?

Desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## Bilma

Sí, palabrotas.


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias, Bilma...
Mas he de admitir que hasta ahora no había visto esta palabra.....Cada día aprendo algo nuevo....

Saludos,


----------



## Bilma

No creo que se use mucho con ese significado. Se usa más para decir escribes garabatos. Cuando la escritura es muy difícil de leer.


----------



## Bilma

Muchos usos que yo ni siquiera sabía:

*garabato**.*
(De or. prerromano).


*1. *m. Instrumento de hierro cuya punta forma un semicírculo. Sirve para tener 
colgado algo, o para asirlo o agarrarlo.

*2. *m. *almocafre.*
**** 

*8. *m. *palabrota.*

Regla 16:





> Se permite usar extractos de diccionarios, sin excederse de dos definiciones o traducciones.


Puede dejar el enlace: garabato.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ieracub

Hola, chicos:





Bilma said:


> No creo que se use mucho con ese significado. Se usa más para decir escribes garabatos. Cuando la escritura es muy difícil de leer.


En Chile sí se usa -y mucho- con el significado de palabrota. Se asocia casi exclusivamente con la palabra hablada, rara vez con la escrita.

Saludos


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias amigos.....


----------



## Fernando Palma Arevalo

Hola,
Depende de donde se use esa palabra:
- En España el verbo _garabatear_ significa _'andar con rodeos'_ ej. _Garabateaba_ antes de decirlo con claridad.
- En Chile es _decir palabrotas_, _chuchadas!!! (_o más popularmente_ chucha'a!!!!)._ ej. ¡Déjate de _garabatear_!


----------



## Vale_yaya

Fernando Palma Arevalo said:


> Hola,
> Depende de donde se use esa palabra:
> - En España el verbo _garabatear_ significa _'andar con rodeos'_ ej. _Garabateaba_ antes de decirlo con claridad.
> - En Chile es _decir palabrotas_, _chuchadas!!! (_o más popularmente_ chucha'a!!!!)._ ej. ¡Déjate de _garabatear_!


 
Bueno.. en Ecuador ni la una ni la otra... nosotros lo utilizamos para referirnos a la escritura, por ejemplo alguien escribió algo y tú no lo entendiste, nosotros decimos: Pero qué significan esos garabatos?, o también lo utilizamos cuando queremos ser despectivos con alguien, es decir: Ese tipo parece un garabato (de lo tan flaco que está)...

Saludos... Suerte...


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias Fernando y Vale Vaya.......


----------



## kzman

Disculpen por reabrir un tema tan antiguo, pero se me planteo la duda de que si acaso esta palabra con el significado de "palabrota" se usa fuera de las fronteras de Chile, ya que el diccionario de la RAE no la marca como regionalismo de Chile.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Kzman: siempre la escuché con el sentido de un trazo escrito de manera desagradable.
Me llama la atención lo del origen prerromano del término ¿en latín decían _garabatus_?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Apuesto a que sí, kzman, a que es propia de Chile. Yo sólo la escuché en tu país. En mi barrio, el significado es el que apunta Bilma de México: escritura ilegible, _a éste no se le entienden los garabatos; mi firma es un garabato_. 
Saludos


----------



## Maggydch

¡Hasta tenemos sustantivo y verbo!

- ¿y qué te dijo cuando se dio cuenta?
- ¡bue...me echó una garabateada que ni te digo! 
- ¿te garabateó? ¡No te creo!


----------



## blasita

Fernando Palma Arevalo said:


> Hola,
> Depende de donde se use esa palabra:
> - *En España el verbo garabatear significa 'andar con rodeos'* ej. _Garabateaba_ antes de decirlo con claridad.[...]


Personalmente no lo había oído nunca con este sentido en España. ¿En qué zona de España, por favor?

Con el significado de palabrota no se usa en España. Sí es muy común _garabato/garabatear_ con el ya comentado de escritura mal hecha o sin sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## Maggydch

Por supuesto que en Chile también se usa con el significado de letra ilegible o simplemente " fea letra".
me hace pensar en que quizás tenga relación con los signos que usan en las revistas de historietas (cómic, dibujitos, manga...) cuando un personaje lanza palabrotas.
Algo así:
¡¡##ñ<^%*^!!
¿qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## Ludaico

Me acabo de enterar de que garabato significa, entre otras cosas, palabrota. No creo errar en demasía si digo que en España no se conoce esta acepción del término en cuestión.


----------



## BromKaisarus

valdo said:


> Hola de nuevo,
> Puedenj decirme a que se refiere esta palabra en el siguiente texto:
> 
> _Manejaba el lenguaje como nadie. De hecho, nunca lo oí decir un *garabato* en la vida_
> 
> Es algo como "palabrota"....?
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias,



En efecto hubiera dicho "que nunca le oí decir una *palabrota*", pues en lo particular, los garabatos sólo son líneas mal hechas.


----------



## Erreconerre

valdo said:


> Hola de nuevo,
> Puedenj decirme a que se refiere esta palabra en el siguiente texto:
> 
> _Manejaba el lenguaje como nadie. De hecho, nunca lo oí decir un *garabato* en la vida_
> 
> Es algo como "palabrota"....?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias,


Por aquí el único garabato que se usa es de la escritura ilegible.
Se oye, a veces, otro garabato; el de un ojo al gato y otro al garabato, pero sólo se menciona en el refrán, y no hay nada que aquí se conozca como garabato.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Además garabato es también un movimiento de las manos, lo que me recordó eso de "muchas manos en un plato hacen mucho garabato". Y sin escribir palabra, lógico. Yo siempre lo creí de orígen árabe, al-garabato debería querer decir algo (y si uno mira* mal* el árabe escrito, son garabatos)


----------



## Pixidio

Yo creo que con garabato, más que a una palabrota se refiere a un mensaje desordenado, poco coherente (como un garabato gráfico).


----------



## Bashti

Yo no lo había oído ni lo he usado nunca más que en el sentido de escritura ilegible. Respecto al dicho que menciona Kaxgufen, lo decía mi abuela en otra versión: "Muchas manos en un plato, pronto tocan a rebato". Sin embargo es fácil imaginar unas manos trazando garabatos en el aire.


----------



## Maggydch

"...nunca le oí DECIR un garabato" dice la pregunta inicial.
creo que todo lo que aquí se ha dicho es válido. Sólo nos faltaría saber el origen del texto.
A ver si nos lo aclaran.
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Maggydch said:


> "...nunca le oí DECIR un garabato" dice la pregunta inicial.
> creo que todo lo que aquí se ha dicho es válido. Sólo nos faltaría saber el origen del texto.
> A ver si nos lo aclaran.
> Saludos.


Eso va a ser difícil, Valdo debe estar jugando billar en algún bar de Riga.
Pero con mucha frecuencia sus consultas eran sobre modismos chilenos, de hecho el 80% de sus consultas era sobre el diario La Cuarta (no creo que este sea el caso)
_


----------



## clares3

Maggydch said:


> Por supuesto que en Chile también se usa con el significado de letra ilegible o simplemente " fea letra".
> me hace pensar en que quizás tenga relación con los signos que usan en las revistas de historietas (cómic, dibujitos, manga...) cuando un personaje lanza palabrotas. Algo así: ¡¡##ñ<^%*^!!
> ¿qué piensan ustedes?


Hola
La respuesta está en el post nº 5. En la época prerromana el cómic era sólo un futuro, no un presente.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia *garabato *no tiene el significado de grosería, aunque alguna combinación como @!"&%#, que se ve en las tiras cómicas y que, evidentemente, es un garabato, puede entenderse como grosería. Con el tiempo, creo que las tiras cómicas terminarán ganando, inclusive aquí en Colombia.


----------



## kzman

DRAE said:
			
		

> *garabato**.*(De or. prerromano).
> [...]
> *8.* m. *palabrota.*
> [...]


Esto es lo que decía, no dice "m. _Chile_. palabrota", lo que da para pensar que en otros países también tendría ese significado. Será un error de ellos quizá


----------



## Bashti

Seguro, Kzman. En España hemos perdido palabras que, afortunadamente, se conservan al otro lado del charco. Aquí, me da pena decirlo, cada vez se habla y se escribe peor. Aunque es posible que en alguna región se utilicen todavía.


----------



## Maggydch

Bonito tema para otro hilo, Bashti.Saludos


----------



## jorgema

El significado de _garabato _como palabrota o grosería creo que es desconocido en el Perú. Aparte del sentido de "rasgo irregular hecho con la pluma o el lápiz" y el de "escritura mal trazada", yo sólo conocía el número 11 que indica el diccionario: "Aire, garbo y gentileza que tienen algunas mujeres..."


----------



## Bashti

jorgema said:


> El significado de _garabato _como palabrota o grosería creo que es desconocido en el Perú. Aparte del sentido de "rasgo irregular hecho con la pluma o el lápiz" y el de "escritura mal trazada", yo sólo conocía el número 11 que indica el diccionario: "Aire, garbo y gentileza que tienen algunas mujeres..."



Pues, mira. Esa última me encanta. Si alguien, dirigiéndose a mí, pronunciara  la palabra garabato, me pensaría que se empieza a hacer patente mi problema de escoliosis. Desde ahora lo consideraré un piropo y seguiré caminando a ritmo de pasodoble. ¡Qué subidón!


----------



## alonso_nacrotti

Estimados:

En España, ¿se usa la palabra "garabato" o usan la palabra "palabrota" para referirse a las malas palabras?
¿En los demás países de habla hispana, qué palabra usan para referirse a las malas palabras?

Mala palabra: palabra ofensiva o grosera.

Atte. Alonso.


----------



## Julvenzor

En España: palabrota.
Un garabato es un conjunto de líneas, círculos, rayas y demás signos escritos sin orden ni concierto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Csalrais

Como dice Julvenzor, en España lo (masivamente) más usado es palabrota. Garabato no se entendería y mala palabra depende de si el contexto es lo bastante claro, porque yo no conozco a nadie que las llame así en el uso común.

Aquí tienes el artículo de wikipedia al respecto:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenguaje_soez


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí, además de por _palabrotas _también se conocen como _tacos_.


----------



## Aviador

Alonso, el término "garabato" con el significado de palabrota es un chilenismo. No existe en España ni en el resto del mundo hispanohablante. En ellos, sólo significa lo que pone Julvenzor.


----------



## Maximino

*Hola


Ni en España ni en otro país fuera de Chile se usa ‘garabato’ con el sentido de ‘palabrota’. Este tema fue abordado extensamente tiempo atrás en este hilo que te sugiero que leas. Puede que ni te imagines lo que es una 'chuchada' en Nicaragua y alguna otra parte del Caribe.**



Pinairun said:



			Por aquí, además de por palabrotas también se conocen como tacos.
		
Click to expand...


**Y pensar que en Chile ‘taco’ es un ‘tacoón’, en México una rica tortilla de maíz y en zonas rioplatenses ‘tacos’ son años de vida.*

Saludos


----------



## Csalrais

Maximino said:


> *y en zonas rioplatenses ‘tacos’ son años de vida.*



Sin intentar definir quien y cuando lo utiliza, te puedo asegurar que en España también tiene esa acepción.

Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

En Argentina se usa "malas palabras", "palabrotas", "groserías", "insultos" y "puteadas" (aún cuando no incluyan la palabra puta/o)

Garabato es el dibujo que suele resultar de coincidir en tiempo y espacio un ninño de dos años, un lápiz y una pared recién pintada


----------



## Vampiro

"Garabato", en Chile, como se dijo es sinónimo de "palabrota" o similares; pero también significa dibujos o rayas sin mucho orden, como los que hace un niño (aunque con ese sentido se escucha poco).
Además se llama "garabato", en el campo, a un palo largo con un gancho u horqueta en la punta, que se usa para sacar fruta de los árboles cuando está muy alta.
_


----------



## Calambur

Maximino said:


> * y en zonas rioplatenses ‘tacos’ son años de vida.*


No estoy de acuerdo. ¿De dónde sacaste eso?


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México lo más común es "malas palabras" o "groserias.


----------



## Milton Sand

Vampiro said:


> "Garabato", en Chile, como se dijo es sinónimo de "palabrota" o similares; pero también significa dibujos o rayas sin mucho orden, como los que hace un niño (aunque con ese sentido se escucha poco).
> Además se llama "garabato", en el campo, a un palo largo con un gancho u horqueta en la punta, que se usa para sacar fruta de los árboles cuando está muy alta.
> _


Concuerdo. Por estos lares esa es la primera acepción; más exactamante les decimos garabatos  los rayones y trazos sin sentido que dibujas mientras —pongamos— hablas por teléfono y casualmente has tenido un lápiz y un papel a la mano. Lo de la escritura inintelegible también, y me parece más bien una connotación a partir de la acepción «dibujo de trazos sin sentido». Como sinónimo de “palabrota”, hasta ahora me entero. Y en última instancia entendemos por tal cualquier cosa ganchuda que sirva para asir otra (¿que entiendo es la acepción primigenia?).
Saludos,


----------

